# Lelit Mara and pre-infusion



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm coming back to this as i don't quite understand it. I have a fantastic Lelit Mara which has a pre-infusion by lifting the lever 45 degrees. I have yet to use this function as it appears that the machine does it's own pre-infusion when you lift the lever fully (it appears to linger around 3 bars for a few seconds before ramping up to 9bar) though I can't guarantee this is what's happening.

I'm just wondering am I right in this? Should I be doing my own pre-infusion for a few seconds before lifting the lever fully? And if so, how does that impact 1. the grind size and 2. the length of time for brewing? e.g. is it 28-30 seconds from lifting the lever fully or 28-30 seconds from the start of the pre-infusion?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

I realise i would be better posting this in a broader group than just the Lelit one but i can't appear to delete this now i've posted it and don't want t cross post! Could someone tell me how?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

paullamey said:


> I realise i would be better posting this in a broader group than just the Lelit one but i can't appear to delete this now i've posted it and don't want t cross post! Could someone tell me how?


 I can close this thread and add a link to your other thread 😁

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54408-lelit-mara-and-pre-infusion/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=773595&embedComment=773595&embedDo=findComment#comment-773595


----------

